# Caramba!



## Guajara-Mirim

Oi pessoal,

Gostaria que me dissessem se a interjeição _caramba!_ se usa bastante no Brasil e a Portugal? Por exemplo, alguém cai e diz: caramba! Não prestei atenção. Usa-se muito na fala?

Desde já obrigado!


----------



## Joca

No Brasil, não se ouve muito; é mais coisa dos 'antigos'. Os mais jovens preferem outras expressões... 'Poxa', entre outras, é bem mais ouvida.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Mas, pode-se entender em geral? Obrigado pela resposta Joca.  Eu acreditava que caramba era uma palavra menos vulgar para dizer caralho...


----------



## Deslandes

_Caramba_ já não se utiliza muito aqui em Portugal, parece-me. Sobretudo entre os mais jovens. Se alguém cai e se aleija diz logo *"Foda-se!" *ou *"Caralho!"* menos vulgar *"Porra!".*


----------



## Joca

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Mas, pode-se entender em geral? Obrigado pela resposta Joca.  Eu acreditava que caramba era uma palavra menos vulgar para dizer caralho...


 Sem dúvida, que 'caramba' se entende, só quase não se ouve mais. É uma expressão à moda antiga, por assim dizer. Sim, parece ser (ou parecia ser) uma forma mais amena de dizer 'caralho'. Mais comum entre mulheres.


----------



## diego-rj

Outros eufemismos que você pode ouvir para 'caralho' são 'cacete' e 'caraca'.


----------



## Ruca

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Gostaria que me dissessem se a interjeição _caramba!_ se usa bastante no Brasil e a Portugal? Por exemplo, alguém cai e diz: caramba! Não prestei atenção. Usa-se muito na fala?
> 
> Desde já obrigado!




Olá,

Em Portugal, pelo menos aqui no norte, a forma mais comum é "carambas". Há também o muitíssimo característico "carago" da região do Porto, utilizado num nível de linguagem muito popular e informal e que me parece ter tendência a desaparecer entre a população mais jovem (à semelhança de caramba(s)). Entre a  população mais "jovem" (da minha geração ) acho que se usa bastante a palavra "Fónix", entre outras. A população mais jovem mesmo (atuais adolescentes) nem sei o que usa, mas nada mais me surpreende depois de a minha filha me ter explicado que na geração dela, chamar "vaca" a uma amiga é uma expressão de afetividade (!!!!).


----------



## Youngfun

Pela minha experiencia, "caramba" é usada algumas vezes pelos jovens brasileiros. O sentido me parece um pouco diferente de "caralho" ou "porra", mas expressa estupor, maravilha.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Ruca said:


> Olá,
> 
> Em Portugal, pelo menos aqui no norte, a forma mais comum é "carambas". Há também o muitíssimo característico "carago" da região do Porto, utilizado num nível de linguagem muito popular e informal e que me parece ter tendência a desaparecer entre a população mais jovem (à semelhança de caramba(s)). Entre a  população mais "jovem" (da minha geração ) acho que se usa bastante a palavra "Fónix", entre outras. A população mais jovem mesmo (atuais adolescentes) nem sei o que usa, mas nada mais me surpreende depois de a minha filha me ter explicado que na geração dela, chamar "vaca" a uma amiga é uma expressão de afetividade (!!!!).


Obrigado Ruca, muito fixe o que você me disse.


diego-rj said:


> Outros eufemismos que você pode ouvir para 'caralho' são 'cacete' e 'caraca'.



Legal, agradeço você Diego.


----------



## Vanda

Mas a gente ainda diz muito... 'gosto de você pra caramba!'


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Vanda said:


> Mas a gente ainda diz muito... 'gosto de você pra caramba!'



É afetivo?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, muito!


----------



## J. Bailica

Deslandes said:


> _Caramba_ já não se utiliza muito aqui em Portugal, parece-me. Sobretudo entre os mais jovens. Se alguém cai e se aleija diz logo *"Foda-se!" *ou *"Caralho!"* menos vulgar *"Porra!".*



Cuidado aí...
 Isso depende do contexto. A graça dos palavrões é *não *terem carga neutra nem serem de uso comum, no sentido de 'universal'; não serem como qualquer palavra meramente «utilitária» (se é que isso existe). "Aldeia", "pincel" ou "cão", ou "sim" ou "não" e "também" são exemplos de palavras usadas por jovens, velhos, homens de negócios, eletricistas trolhas e estadistas, poetas e fadistas, em qualquer situação.

Agora, estar a dizer a quem quer aprender a língua aquilo que é só uma parte da verdade, pode levar a equívocos. Como o de holandês, jovem pai de família, que uma vez entrou na loja da minha mãe, estando lá presentes pessoas «de respeito», como ela ou eu , e fazer a seguinte observação: «Foooda-she, osh preçhosh!»


O 'caramba' é mais uma opção, felizmente entre muitas outras. Não é propriamente antiquado, mas também não tem a frescura de outras expressões, como 'fogo!'  - aliás, muito batida já também - ou 'que cena'. 

Mas a lista é interminável. Como às vezes sou assim, vou puxar da minha lista e fornecer algumas guloseimas que aprecio, de vez em quando (mas atenção, poucas são, por assim dizer, comuns; dessas já dei e foram por outros dados exemplos): 'moita carrasco'; 'fosca-se'; 'c'uma porra'; 'carapau faneca'; 'gaita'; 'méscara'; 'nossa Senhora'; 'chila'; 'foge'; 'arre'; 'isca'; 'apre'; 'raspa', 'credo'.


----------



## Youngfun

Guajara-Mirim said:


> É afetivo?


É afetivo pra caramba!


----------



## carolmoraiss

eu não acho que caramba seja uma expressão antiga. Acho que ainda é muito usada, e por pessoas de diferentes idades.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

carolmoraiss said:


> eu não acho que caramba seja uma expressão antiga. Acho que ainda é muito usada, e por pessoas de diferentes idades.



 Talvez dependa das regiões?


----------



## Vanda

Talvez região, porque minha sobrinha-neta, 5 anos, é uma das pessoinhas que dizem a frase que mencionei.


----------



## Carfer

É um facto que já não ouço o termo há muito tempo. Em todo o caso, sempre o tive mais como uma interjeição de espanto, impaciência ou protesto moderados do que uma daquelas que se proferem em situações de grande irritação ou contrariedade como tropeçar e cair.


----------

